# Colour variants of Pterinochilus murinus by locality



## KezyGLA (Dec 5, 2017)

I wanted to start a thread to share the different variants of this amazing species that covers such a vast area.

A lot of people see the following TCF, DCF, BCF, OCF, RCF etc following P. murinus. Here is what they stand for-

BCF - Brown Colour Form
DCF - Dark Colour Form
OCF - Orange Colour Form
RCF - Red Colour Form
TCF - Typical Colour Form
UMV- Usambara Mountains Variant

Many folks are probably under the impression that there is only one variant of each form. But there are multiple for some. 

Here are some localities to some of the variants -

BCF - Tete, Mozambique
DCF -  Botswana/Zimbabwe, Kenya, Kigoma, Mikumi
OCF - Usambara Mountains Region
RCF - Usambara Mountains Region
TCF - Kenya, Mozambique
UMV - Usambara Mountains Region

Each locality seems to have differences, even if very subtle.

There are also some hobby forms that will fall under TCF and 'Classic'

Here are some photos I can share to show a few. I will add better photos to this thread when I can. Hopefully I will be able to share them all here. In the mean time, if anyone has pictures of adult female specimens that they can share along with variant and locality it would be great 

Kigoma, Tanzania DCF
	

		
			
		

		
	




Usambara Mountains Region UMV



Kenya DCF



Tete, Mozambique BCF



Mozambique TCF



Hobby TCF



Classic/TCF



Zimbabwe DCF


(Photo posted with permission from Brian Ashby. Mine are still specks)

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 18 | Sad 1 | Love 9 | Creative 1 | Award 2


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 5, 2017)

Mm, that Zimbabwe DCF is

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 5, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Mm, that Zimbabwe DCF is


They are stunning. I have spiderlings of this type bred from parents found on Zimbabwe/Botswana border. Thankfully fast growers as I am impatient

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a noob question - what does “hobby form” mean?
Edit: I’m guessing it just means a form that’s ‘in the hobby.’ I’ve been confused by some uses, mostly in regards to B. albo. But carry on.  Lovely photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 6, 2017)

That hobby TCF doesn't look 'typical' at all, it looks like silver! Awesome variety in species, wow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 6, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> I have a noob question - what does “hobby form” mean?
> Edit: I’m guessing it just means a form that’s ‘in the hobby.’ I’ve been confused by some uses, mostly in regards to B. albo. But carry on.  Lovely photos!


A hobby form is caused by breeding different variants with each other. Sometimes crossing with different species, though that doesnt usually apply to P. murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 6, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> That hobby TCF doesn't look 'typical' at all, it looks like silver! Awesome variety in species, wow.


I have to agree. There are some lovely looking generic TCF out there. Subtle silvers and golds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol (Dec 6, 2017)

Lovely pics as always man. Really hope we see these color forms in the states soon, they’re some of the best looking baboons out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Dec 6, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> A hobby form is caused by breeding different variants with each other. Sometimes crossing with different species, though that doesnt usually apply to P. murinus


Oh I see. Thanks for the explanation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 6, 2017)

Moonohol said:


> Lovely pics as always man. Really hope we see these color forms in the states soon, they’re some of the best looking baboons out there.


They are en route

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 6, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> Oh I see. Thanks for the explanation!


No problem


----------



## Moonohol (Dec 6, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> They are en route

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Thistles (Dec 6, 2017)

Is there a TCF that is specific to the Mombasa area of Kenya? I was given TCF "Mombasa," and I'm not sure if that's the same as other Kenyan TCF or something different.


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 6, 2017)

Thistles said:


> Is there a TCF that is specific to the Mombasa area of Kenya? I was given TCF "Mombasa," and I'm not sure if that's the same as other Kenyan TCF or something different.


Mombasa would have been the port of exportation. Though there is TCF found around Lake Victoria, Kenya.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Thistles (Dec 6, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Mombasa would have been the port of exportation. Though there is TCF found around Lake Victoria, Kenya.


Thanks! Now to find my girls a TCF boy... wish us luck

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 7, 2017)

I either have RCFs or DCFs. but as slings hah. They are tiny and just as crazy as my OBT tens of years ago.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 7, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I either have RCFs or DCFs. but as slings hah. They are tiny and just as crazy as my OBT tens of years ago.


They all pack the attitude aha


----------



## boina (Dec 7, 2017)

Whenever your Zimbabwe slings are ready for shipping - and weather permitting - please, please, please drop me a note. I need me some of those :wideyed:.


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 7, 2017)

boina said:


> Whenever your Zimbabwe slings are ready for shipping - and weather permitting - please, please, please drop me a note. I need me some of those :wideyed:.


Of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Dec 7, 2017)

Zimbabwe and kenya=

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bryverine (Dec 8, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I either have RCFs or DCFs. but as slings hah. They are tiny and just as crazy as my OBT tens of years ago.


You decided to pick some of these guys up, huh?

I'm still waiting on getting these guys until I get a bigger closet... B. E. A. utiful!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 9, 2017)

bryverine said:


> You decided to pick some of these guys up, huh?
> 
> I'm still waiting on getting these guys until I get a bigger closet... B. E. A. utiful!


Nope. They were given to me. I thought I was going to give them to someone, he didn't want them either haha. I had an AF many, many years ago.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 10, 2017)

Moz TCF sitting on egg hammock

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SimonParlow (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice to see that you put this topic online. 
Pterinochilus Murinus is a very nice example to show how Bio diversity is taking place through locality types of one species on genus level and how this creates so called "color forms" 
I have been keen on DCF locality types since the first T I got myself like one and a half year ago, which was a Pterinochilus Murinus RCF. 
I finally got myself some recently. 
My breeding stock for the future is now including:
5.5.5 of Pterinochilus Murinus DCF from Botswana/Zimbabwe area. The biggest females are subadult, so next year's going to be my year  finally. I hope for some successfull saccs then! Will post some pictures later this day or maybe around next year, as far as they are mature. 
Apart from that I got myself a bunch of DCF located in Kigoma. Beauties! But only L3 to 4 so far. 
And what I added to the group only couple days ago is a group of 2.1 Pterinochilus Murinus DCF from Mikumi NP, Tanzania. I was very lucky to get some and got a really decent price also. The males are unfortunately only semi so far and the female will arrive safe and healthy by tomorrow hopefully. Her owner put up this picture of her, before I bought her. She's stunning, take a look! 



I am all in all pretty excited what more locality types of the different color forms  will show up and appear in the hobby in the future. Mostly it's the DCF complex that is interesting for me. If everything works out well, I'll have some Slings by 2018 of DCF parents that come from the northern parts of Mozambique. They look pretty much the same as the ones located in zimbabwe/botswana, but seem to be a little brighter in their black body coloration and have some intense and shiney silver on the carapace, way more shiny than the "real" ones from botswana/Zimbabwe (once determined and labeled as P. Leetzi I think, which then developed to only a Color Form of P. Murinus, as genital morphology says they are all the same, just differently looking due to the natural circumstances the specific location of every single appearance is offering to live along) 
I might be able to put some pictures online, as those DCF from northern Mozambique will pop up in the hobby the first time, as far as I know, but I'm also only it for something like one and a half year. 
I got also told of a pretty nice and also a little bit different looking DCF appearing in SA. They actually came from Botswana/Zimbabwe border area once and made their way to SA through a river running dry once a year and separating these three countries. Maybe I could get some more information on those ones. But all in all, seems like DCF are coming back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 21, 2017)

@KezyGLA Nice going getting their attention!!!

http://thereptilereport.com/color-variants-of-pterinochilus-murinus/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MWA1995 (Dec 21, 2017)

This species is amazing. That's why i love baboon.
But, in my country only RCF in market, i hope can collect another color form


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 25, 2018)

@VanessaS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 23, 2018)

@FrDoc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FrDoc (Jul 23, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> @FrDoc


I guess I can answer your question now.  If I could only have one (as if), it would be the Zimbabwe DCF.  However, variety is always good.  Thanks again, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jul 23, 2018)

:O That Zimbabwe <3 <3 <3 I never thought I'd want another baboon until now.


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jul 23, 2018)

@KezyGLA  thank you for bringing this thread back   I had no idea the other forms even existed outside the TCF and RCF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Jul 23, 2018)

InvertAddiction said:


> :O That Zimbabwe <3 <3 <3 I never thought I'd want another baboon until now.


I was thinking about purchasing one of those beauties but at almost $200 usd it was just out of the question.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 23, 2018)

Wish they would become cheaper more available. I can only dream of affording them . Very epic. Color schemes !!! A+

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jul 23, 2018)

DanBsTs said:


> I was thinking about purchasing one of those beauties but at almost $200 usd it was just out of the question.


Holy poo nugs that's definitely out of my price range.  :/  I like it but not enough for the price lol.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 23, 2018)

Very helpful thread. Thanks for sharing. This was very confusing to me for a long time now. 

Don't know how I missed this when it was first posted..lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 23, 2018)

There is often confusion when it comes to the orange variants of the Usambara region.

Here are a few photos that might help with this-

UMV - overall light orange (sometimes with lighter coloured carapace)





RCF - deeper orange, solid in colour (even well into moult cycle).

On eggsac




Fresh moult

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 2 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 23, 2018)

This was my girl.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 23, 2018)

Mine is really small like some bloodline of obt are tiny ? It seems like 4”, won’t let me. Measure it


----------



## SteveL (Oct 23, 2020)

SimonParlow said:


> Nice to see that you put this topic online.
> Pterinochilus Murinus is a very nice example to show how Bio diversity is taking place through locality types of one species on genus level and how this creates so called "color forms"
> I have been keen on DCF locality types since the first T I got myself like one and a half year ago, which was a Pterinochilus Murinus RCF.
> I finally got myself some recently.
> ...


Can you tell what form this 1/2" sling is?


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Oct 24, 2020)

Nice thread dissecting all this information, definitely a lot going on with the variants in the species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gocus489 (Apr 22, 2021)

So I have a question I finaly found some slings 9 months later, I got 3 but.... Breeder doesn't know what dcf form they are I'm assuming wait till they get big and then compare pictures of other dcf


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 22, 2021)

KezyGLA said:


> I wanted to start a thread to share the different variants of this amazing species that covers such a vast area.
> 
> A lot of people see the following TCF, DCF, BCF, OCF, RCF etc following P. murinus. Here is what they stand for-
> 
> ...


Hey man, how are you?

Awesome pics always and very informative thread.

I have this doubt for years, hope you (or others) know more about this.

In this link http://www.theraphosidae.be/en/pterinochilus-murinus/ there's a color variation called SCF (Silver Color Form), however, this link is kinda old and I've never seen or heard anything about these specimens, other then in this link. 

Do you have more info about it?

Thanks.


----------



## VaporRyder (Jun 6, 2021)

Only a juve, but here’s my RCF.


----------

